# Crazy Boys Loop Frame



## cr250mark (Jan 31, 2022)

“Unusual “cool juvi frame design 
Repaint still see Og pins on fenders 
20” hard tire - Og paint 
Pay $90 to ship or free to west bend show 
Feb 20 th 
Needs a good home that’ll appreciate him !


----------

